# NEW SHIPMENT OF CORALS & FISH READY FOR SALE THIS SUNDAY NIGHT 9 pm TILL 12 pm



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

That's right Sunday NIGHT 9 PM till 12 PM

We have a new coral and fish shipment arriving this Sunday February 9. The fish and coral will be ready for sale at 9 PM till 12 PM

We have lots of fish and corals ready for sale something for everyone.

PLEASE WATCH THIS WEB SITE FOR UPDATES JUST INCASE THE FLIGHT COMES IN LATE.

THERE MIGHT DELAYS ON OUR OPENING TIME IF THE FLIGHT COMES IN LATE.

This is the first time in many years we are trying something new, open the same night the fish and corals arrive.

We will post the fish and coral list and some pictures as soon as we can.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Interesting......


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

There's got to be a typo there.
Is it 9 PM to 12 AM?


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

9pm to 12 Midnight (madness).....


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes john had informed me today that the shipment was scoming in and they wanted to have people come in at night. Great idea for the weekenders like myself. I'll be there fo sho


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

It's good for people like me that work afternoons.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

WoW open 9pm to 12am  everyone waiting in store for open and unpack all boxes , so fun and interesting


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Me and Taipan can wait until 3am or 4am when flight landing late with no problem


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

If it's 9PM, i'll be there.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Robbie do you want a pickup?


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

whatttttttt weirdddddddd


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

fish list? did you get any pics from shipper?


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

9pm to midnight for F.O.B. fish? You guys are nuts.. See you there!


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

You guys buy fish right after unpacked like playing game


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Sure thing Dave. Give me a call(416-264-1316) when you're ready to go.



altcharacter said:


> Robbie do you want a pickup?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

BUT I'll be there too...


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I don't even have an aquarium. lol

I've seen the list and know this supplier.....some pretty interesting pieces and fish coming in. 






John won't post until he confirms that the items landed in decent shape. There are occasionally last minute replacement of stock and some things don't land well. This avoids disappointing hobbyists that are looking for a specific piece/fish.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

*There is very thin line between hobby and insanity * 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I've crossed that line....by jumping in Head first.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

sig said:


> *There is very thin line between hobby and insanity *


is addiction a form of insanity?


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

No, it's just placing your priorities in their proper perspective.



Bayinaung said:


> is addiction a form of insanity?


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

rburns24 said:


> No, it's just placing your priorities in their proper perspective.


I would say is a life style.... Live the salt life


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I will not rush to pick up something that just arrive, why ask for heartache a day later if the coral or fish do not do well.


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

sig said:


> *There is very thin line between hobby and insanity *


Yeah and that line is being BROKE.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

loonie said:


> I will not rush to pick up something that just arrive, why ask for heartache a day later if the coral or fish do not do well.


And this is why the guys in the front of the line are willing to take that risk. Yes a few pieces might not make it but in the end I've picked up pieces there that nobody else has or has seen.

Then all that's left is elegance corals and a few green torches


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

We will be open at 9 pm sharp. and close at midnight.


----------



## videosilva (Oct 14, 2013)

*Where are you located*

Where is this place located ???


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Picturessssssssssssss pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

There probably won't be any pics since this shipment is landing today


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*shipment*

u guys know its season premiere of THE WALKING DEAD ....lol


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

altcharacter said:


> And this is why the guys in the front of the line are willing to take that risk. Yes a few pieces might not make it but in the end I've picked up pieces there that nobody else has or has seen.
> 
> Then all that's left is elegance corals and a few green torches


Good luck...............


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

NAFB said:


> We will be open at 9 pm sharp. and close at midnight.


12:01am......that's when the party starts......


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

tom g said:


> u guys know its season premiere of THE WALKING DEAD ....lol


Season premiere of Walking Dead will be on Netflix, this shipment won't 

Let's hope there are 50 people in the line ~~


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

vaporize said:


> Season premiere of Walking Dead will be on Netflix, this shipment won't
> 
> Let's hope there are 50 people in the line ~~


This will be my new signature


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

50 people in line? Didn't you R.S.V.P. and get on the VIP list?


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

tom g said:


> u guys know its season premiere of THE WALKING DEAD ....lol


9pm baby! I have a PVR for that, but still interviewing for a personal aquarium shopper


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

HERE IS THE LINK FOR THE PHOTOS

http://s783.photobucket.com/user/NAFBFISH/library/NAFB FEB 9TH 2014?sort=3&page=1


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry it's taking to long to upload the pictures but show be up shortly.

Here is the fish list 

ENGLISH NAME	LATIN NAME
Black Volitan Lion	Pterois Volitans
Brown Volitan Lion	Pterois Volitans
Ordinary Volitans Lion	Pterois Miles
Zebra Lion	Dendrochirus Zebra
Dwarf Lion	Dendrochirus Brachypterus
Bicolor anthias	Mirolabrichthys Dispar
Antenna Anthias-Green	Pseudanthias Squamipinnis
Truncate Fairy Basslet	Pseudanthias Truncatus
Royal Gramma	Pseudochromis Paccagnellae
Spotted cardinal	Pterapogon spp
Hifin Snapper-Adult	Symphorichthys Spilurus
Black Gun	Macolor Niger
Clown Sweetlips-M (Juv)	Plectorhinchus Chaetodonoides
Painted / Oriental Sweetlips	Plectorhinchus Orientalis
Hifin Sweetlips	Plectorhinchus Pictus
Tiera Bat	Platax Tiera
Copperband Butterfly	Chelmon Rostratus
Moorish Idol	Zanclus Cornutus
Blue Lips Angel-Adult	Apolemichthys Trimaculatus
Bicolor Angel	Centropyge Bicolor
Potteri Angel	Centropyge Eibli
Black Angel	Centropyge Nox
B/Purple Mini Angel	Centropyge Flavicauda
S'pore/Yellow Tail Angel	Chaetodontoplus Mesoleucus
Emperor Angel - Juv	Pomacanthus Imperator
Emperor Angel - Adult	Pomacanthus Inperator
Sebae Clown	Amphiprion Bicinctus/Sebae
Black Tomato Clown	Amphiprion Melanopus
Percula Red	Amphiprion Percula
Biak Black clown	Amphiprion spp
***** Clown	Amphiprion Polymnus
Jewel Damsel	Parma Bicolor
Domino Damsel	Dascyllus Trimaculatus
Four Stripe Damsel	Dascyllus Melanurus
Green Chromis	Chromis Viridis
Yellow tail Blue Damsel	Chrysiptera Parasema
Blue Spot/Jewel Damsel	Paraglyphidodon Lacrymatus
Yellow Belly/Electric Damsel	Pomacentrus Coelestis
Blue Damsel	Chrysiptera Cyanea
Clown Coris Wrasse	Coris Aygula
Yellow wrasse	Halichoeres Chrysus
Leopard Wrasse	Macropharyngodon Meleagris
Six Line Wrasse	Pseudocheilinus Hexataenia
Blue Doctorfish	Labroides Dimidiatus
Ladder Glider	Valenciennea Sexguttata
Color Mandarin	Pterosynchiropus Splendidus
Spotted Mandarin	Synchiropus Picturatus
Scooter Blenny	Synchiropus Papilio
Clown Surgeonfish Purple	Acanthurus Lineatus var
Powder Blue Tang M/L	Acanthurus Leucosternon
Spotted Sailfin Tang - L	Zebrasoma Desjardinii
Yellow Rabbit	Siganus Puelloides
Fox Face Color	Lo Vulpinus
Bursa Trigger	Rhinecanthus Verrucosus/Bursa
Queen Trigger	Odonus Niger
Humu-Humu Trigger	Rhinecanthus Aculeatus
Hairy Varigated File	Chaetodermis Penicilligerus
Long Horned Cow	Lactoria Cornuta
Yellow Boxfish	Ostracion Cubicus
CHECKED SWALLOWTAIL (NEW FISH)	HOLANTHIAS BORBONIUS
Spotted Dogpuffer Arothron Hispidus
Yellow Belly Dog Puffer	Arothron Nigropunctatus
Grey Dogpuffer	Arothron Nigropunctatus
Valentini Sharp Nose Puffer	Canthigaster Valentini
Porcupine Puffer	Diodon Liturosus
Red Base anemone	Heteractis Crispa
Clown anemone-Purple tip	Entacmea Quadricolor
Clown anemone-Yellow Tip	Entacmea Quadricolor
Clown anemone-Green Tip	Entacmea Quadricolor
YELLOW Sand Anemone	Heteractis Aurora Sp.
Harlequin Shrimp	Hymenocera Picta
Red Clown Shrimp	Enoplometopus Debelius
Glass Shrimp	Periclimenes Brevicarpalis
Boxing Shrimp	Stenopus Hispidus
Blue Lobster	Panulirus Versicolor
Tube Worm- Red Feather	Sabella Species
Tube Worm Red/White	Sabella Species


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks a bunch for the lift Dave. Nice to get out and see people and blow some dough on corals(and fish) 
at the same time.


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

Just like always,the fish list will not all be there.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Nice to see everyone again! Thanks for coming along for the ride Robbie


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

My pleasure.



altcharacter said:


> Nice to see everyone again! Thanks for coming along for the ride Robbie


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

I miss living in the east end... 

Did anyone buy anything interesting?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

A few very nice pieces!!!


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

We need PICS! lol


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

No pics for you. You should have been there like the rest of the addicts 

On a side note jay, I'll trade you a frag of a very nice favia


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Some nice colonies favia , but very carefully when thinking for new additions , they will destroy everything closed to them  killer faàaaaaaaaaa


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

THERE ARE LOTS OF NICE CORALS LEFT HERE ARE SOME MORE PICTURES

http://s783.photobucket.com/user/NAFBFISH/library/NAFB FEB 10TH 2014?sort=3&page=1


----------

